# cobble (geología)



## dperez

Tengo varias dudas con respecto a como se traducen los términos utilizados para designar los diferentes tamaños de partículas en geología, particularmente con _"cobble". _Agradeceré cualquier ayuda. 

_cobble_ - ¿? (aparece en los diccionarios como adoquín, pero eso a mi entender es una roca trabajada)


----------



## jalibusa

Se refiere al tamaño de la piedra, es como decir "caja de zapatos", aproximadamente del tamaño de un adoquín o de una caja de zapatos. "Peña" suena bien.


----------



## dperez

Gracias, pero en verdad no tengo duda con respecto a lo que se refiere, sino a cual sería la palabra equivalente (si existe) en español.


----------



## jalibusa

No se me ocurre una palabra en español que se aproxime a "cobble" en el sentido de definir un tamaño, a menos que: "pedrusco" = "pedazo de piedra sin labrar" según el DRAE, o "canto" = "trozo de piedra" pero sin dimensiones en el DRAE, o "piedras de calle" (no en el DRAE) que se usaban sin labrar y estaban en el rango de un adoquín.


----------



## dperez

gracias, jalibusa, "pedrusco" me parece bien.  "Canto" la conocía pero lamentablemente aquí en PR ese término no dice nada porque se utiliza coloquialmente como sinónimo de "trozo" o "pedazo".

Ej. ¿Quieres un canto de pan?


----------



## jalibusa

Querés decir un cacho de pan? (Uruguay)


----------



## dperez

*busca "cacho" en el diccionario*.....pues sí, parece que usamos "canto" en sustitución de cacho/pedazo.


----------



## xochitl1984

Me ha gustado el dato de canto como cacho o trozo...no lo sabía. Me han servido los comentarios de todos para encontrar como traducir cobble en mi caso, así que gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Onkayaks

Cobble is a rock of a specific particle size range which is >64 to 256 mm.

Would you wish to be precise on the rock caliber, the right translation into Spanish would be "canto".


----------



## Arturo123

Onkayaks said:


> Cobble is a rock of a specific particle size range which is >64 to 256 mm.
> 
> Would you wish to be precise on the rock caliber, the right translation into Spanish would be "canto".



Podría ser "grava" considerando la definición del diccionario Americanheritage: "to pave with cobblestone".."a rock especially one that has been naturally rounded"


----------



## Sethi I

dperez said:


> Tengo varias dudas con respecto a como se traducen los términos utilizados para designar los diferentes tamaños de partículas en geología, particularmente con _"cobble". _Agradeceré cualquier ayuda.
> 
> _cobble_ - ¿? (aparece en los diccionarios como adoquín, pero eso a mi entender es una roca trabajada)



En construccción "*cobble"  *es un canto rodado, o *guijarro . *(esta es cualquier ayuda)


----------

